# Bread Day



## Devo1 (May 27, 2019)

Just renewing my starter and was getting low on bread so two loafs made in the cay bread pan. First one had a full rise and second one not so much but still looks good


----------



## PoukieBear (May 27, 2019)

Mmmmmm, I love homemade bread.  I hate all the work though.


----------



## oddegan (May 27, 2019)

Just because something doesn't look perfect doesn't mean it isn't amazing. At least that's what my wife says about me.


----------

